
Valve begins port of MAME4ALL to Steam - bane
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steamlink-sdk/commit/300169da84f9092120e813afc97b0a129f2a828e
======
foldor
This is specifically a port of MAME4ALL-pi[1] which I'm guessing is because
it's been specifically optimized for somewhat under powered ARM devices.

[1] [https://github.com/RetroPie/mame4all-
pi](https://github.com/RetroPie/mame4all-pi)

